# What is wrong with me?



## ca23 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm 17 years old and for the past few months my anus has been leaking this (so to speak) water and it has no odor. I'm constantly just putting toilet paper there so it doesn't bother me throughout the day. I got sick after eating out about 5 months ago so I'm not sure if it's that or something else. Would changing my diet or anything help? I can't imagine having to deal with this for my life. Please help.


----------



## Bob6419 (12 mo ago)

Hi, you have to eat fruits, vegetables and whole grains so it might help you.


----------

